# Bactoferm shelf life question



## cbrhunter (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi folks, can the freeze dried Bactoferm cultures be stored safely unfrozen if they are unopened in their original packaging? I was under the impression that storing them in the freezer was a requirement only once the original packaging was opened.

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2016)

Nope....   Freeze at -5 Deg. F as soon as it arrives...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 18, 2016)

Bactoferm shelf life is 12 days non frozen.

I have had Bactoferm pouches open folded closed in the freezer for 2 years and still fine.


----------



## cbrhunter (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks guys, much appreciated. Looks like I just made an expensive mistake and I'll need to toss this current batch of dry cured salami
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thankfully I have fresh packages of Bactorerm  FL-C and Mold-600 that just arrived the other day- they left Sausage Maker on the 12th so I'm 6 days into the 12 day unfrozen shelf life as of today.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 18, 2016)

CBRHunter said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated. Looks like I just made an expensive mistake and I'll need to toss this current batch of dry cured salami
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with your dry cure


----------



## cbrhunter (Dec 18, 2016)

The FL-C and Mold-600 that I used on this last batch were within the Best If Used By date stamped on the packages but they were stored outside the freezer for at least a year. I don't want to take any chances with improperly stored culture.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 18, 2016)

CBRHunter said:


> The FL-C and Mold-600 that I used on this last batch were within the Best If Used By date stamped on the packages but they were stored outside the freezer for at least a year. I don't want to take any chances with improperly stored culture.


Yes that is way to long, toss em.


----------

